# ATI 3D rage pro AGP 2x openGL support?



## geeko316 (Mar 16, 2005)

HI, I have a ati 3d rage pro agp 2x card running on windows 98 SE, but I'm having a hard time finding OpenGL drivers/patches for it. 

I was wondering if I had to find specific drivers/patches to have opengl support for my card, or can i just get a generic openGL software and use that. 

Also If anyone can direct me to where i might find this that would be great. THANKS!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure ati packages them with the standard drivers available on their site...http://www.ati.com


----------



## DizKiller (Mar 23, 2005)

geeko316 said:


> HI, I have a ati 3d rage pro agp 2x card running on windows 98 SE, but I'm having a hard time finding OpenGL drivers/patches for it.
> 
> I was wondering if I had to find specific drivers/patches to have opengl support for my card, or can i just get a generic openGL software and use that.
> 
> Also If anyone can direct me to where i might find this that would be great. THANKS!


 www.devicedrivers.com ummm heh.... www.google.com ....... www.aj.com .... www.download.com ...... GET 'ER DONE!!!!


----------

